# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Veolia hankkii käytettyjä

## aki

Mitenköhän on niiden muutaman Veolian -97 City L:n kanssa, eivät taida enää kelvata optioidenkaan turvin liikenteeseen koska ikä tulee vastaan ennen optioiden alkua? Tarkoittaa siis autoja 136, 138, 152, 153, 155, 157, 158, 160 ja 161. Joudutaankohan nuo jokatapauksessa korvaamaan hieman uudemmilla käytetyillä?

----------


## Nak

Mutuilisin sen verran, että jos/kun Veolia ei voi niillä jatkaa yli-ikäiseksi, joutuvat he hankkimaan joitain korvaamaan. Wl:n entisiä crossareita on ylimääräisenä vielä ja ymmärtääkseni Andersson on liisannut 13, 14 ja 99:n ja jotka jäävät jo kesän alussa yli.  esim.  13-15, 66, 72-73, 97-99 korvaisi nuo kaikki  :Smile:  
Myös helbiltä jää yli nyt paljon autoja 1xx-3xx väliltä, rempattua Ikarusta ja Scalaa ja jos halvemmalla vielä haluaa päästä voi käydä shoppailemassa Nobinan takapihoilla, sieltä saa liikkuvaa kalustoa kunnosta välittämättä  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

28 huhtikuuta.

Hakkilassa seisoo VT #1266, VDL Ambassador 1+2+0 ovituksilla, mihinköhän käyttöön, ei ole vielä kilvissä mutta kylkinumero löytyy?
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...+(-)+Lasse.jpg

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 28 huhtikuuta.
> 
> Hakkilassa seisoo VT #1266, VDL Ambassador 1+2+0 ovituksilla, mihinköhän käyttöön, ei ole vielä kilvissä mutta kylkinumero löytyy?
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...+(-)+Lasse.jpg


Veolialla on samanlaisia busseja Hollannissa ajossa, lienee siis tuotu sieltä.

----------


## Nak

> 28 huhtikuuta.
> 
> Hakkilassa seisoo VT #1266, VDL Ambassador 1+2+0 ovituksilla, mihinköhän käyttöön, ei ole vielä kilvissä mutta kylkinumero löytyy?
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...+(-)+Lasse.jpg


Onpa ruma  :Shocked:

----------


## killerpop

> Onpa ruma


Kaivattua piristystä HSL-alueen sceneen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> 28 huhtikuuta.
> 
> Hakkilassa seisoo VT #1266, VDL Ambassador 1+2+0 ovituksilla, mihinköhän käyttöön, ei ole vielä kilvissä mutta kylkinumero löytyy?
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...+(-)+Lasse.jpg


Ei kai sentään pysyvään käyttöön?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei kai sentään pysyvään käyttöön?


Vastahan tässä ketjussa on puhuttu, kuinka Veolian on korvattava vanhaksi meneviä 97-mallisia käytetyillä busseilla. Nyt niitä näyttäisi löytyneen konsernin sisältä.

----------


## killerpop

> 28 huhtikuuta.
> 
> Hakkilassa seisoo VT #1266, VDL Ambassador 1+2+0 ovituksilla, mihinköhän käyttöön, ei ole vielä kilvissä mutta kylkinumero löytyy?
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...+(-)+Lasse.jpg


mikäli auton VIN on mallia XMGDE02FS0H014967, niin se on ex Veolia Transport Limburg #5220 BS-JV-12, kori 1200-103
Kuuluu tähän samaan sarjaan, jossa muitaki BS-JV-kilpisiä http://www.flickr.com/photos/26662856@N07/3843933960/

----------


## Karosa

> mikäli auton VIN on mallia XMGDE02FS0H014967, niin se on ex Veolia Transport Limburg #5220


Kyllä, korinumero täsmää.
Onko kellään tietoa montako näitä on tulossa?

----------


## aki

> Kyllä, korinumero täsmää.
> Onko kellään tietoa montako näitä on tulossa?


Jos noilla on tarkoitus korvata tämän vuoden lopussa yli-ikäisiksi tulevat City-L:t, niin tarvetta on ainakin yhdeksälle autolle.

----------


## JT

> Jos noilla on tarkoitus korvata tämän vuoden lopussa yli-ikäisiksi tulevat City-L:t, niin tarvetta on ainakin yhdeksälle autolle.


V88:lta vapautuu yksi 05-Ikarus, joten sillä voi hyvin korvata yhden yli-ikään tulevan Carruksen.

----------


## Karosa

> V88:lta vapautuu yksi 05-Ikarus, joten sillä voi hyvin korvata yhden yli-ikään tulevan Carruksen.


Näimpä, tarve olisi vieläkin joka tapauksessa 7 autoa lisää, joten saas nähdä mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## Karosa

> Hei,
> 
>    Kyseiset autot eivät ole tulossa pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen.
> 
>    Iloista vappua sinulle!
> 
> 
>    Ystävällisin terveisin,
>    Ksenia
> ...


Eli tästä voisi todeta ettei nuo VDL Berkhof Ambassadorit ole tulossa tänne.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli tästä voisi todeta ettei nuo VDL Berkhof Ambassadorit ole tulossa tänne.


VDL Berkhof Ambassadorit menevät siis Poriin. Vai onko Veolia saamassa jotain uutta liikennettä?

----------


## Karosa

> VDL Berkhof Ambassadorit menevät siis Poriin. Vai onko Veolia saamassa jotain uutta liikennettä?


Niin, tai sitten noita tulee lisää ja niistä nuo kaksi (1265 ja 1266) menevät/ovat mennyt sinne Poriin.  :Wink:

----------


## hana

> Mitenköhän on niiden muutaman Veolian -97 City L:n kanssa, eivät taida enää kelvata optioidenkaan turvin liikenteeseen koska ikä tulee vastaan ennen optioiden alkua? Tarkoittaa siis autoja 136, 138, 152, 153, 155, 157, 158, 160 ja 161. Joudutaankohan nuo jokatapauksessa korvaamaan hieman uudemmilla käytetyillä?


Edellä mainituista busseista vain 136, 152 ja 160 ovat sarjoille sijoitettuja autoja eli muut kuusi autoa ovat vara-autoja, jotka toki ovat koko ajan kovassa ajossa :Very Happy:

----------


## Karosa

Autot 1265 ja 1266 menevät siis Poriin varmistetun tiedon turvin, mutta tulevatkohan Ivecon riesat 591 ja 592 tänne?  :Sad:

----------


## hana

> Mitenköhän on niiden muutaman Veolian -97 City L:n kanssa, eivät taida enää kelvata optioidenkaan turvin liikenteeseen koska ikä tulee vastaan ennen optioiden alkua? Tarkoittaa siis autoja 136, 138, 152, 153, 155, 157, 158, 160 ja 161. Joudutaankohan nuo jokatapauksessa korvaamaan hieman uudemmilla käytetyillä?


Veolia saa ajaa näillä autoilla tämän aikataulukauden loppuun. Tosin esim. 161 on poistettu ajosta.

----------


## aki

> Veolia saa ajaa näillä autoilla tämän aikataulukauden loppuun. Tosin esim. 161 on poistettu ajosta.


Kiva että pysyvät liikenteessä vielä koko ensi kevään :Smile:  Voisihan noille vielä antaa jatkoajan kaudelle Syksy/14 - Kevät/15, sen jälkeen autoille ei enää olisi käyttöä kun kehärata ja uudet sopimukset starttaavat.

----------


## hana

> Kiva että pysyvät liikenteessä vielä koko ensi kevään Voisihan noille vielä antaa jatkoajan kaudelle Syksy/14 - Kevät/15, sen jälkeen autoille ei enää olisi käyttöä kun kehärata ja uudet sopimukset starttaavat.


Ehkä näinkin, toisaalta Keravan linjojen sopimus katkeaa ensi syksynä ja siellä on mm. 5 Ivecoa ja muitakin tuoreempia autoja. Toki Veolia voi kilpailun voittaa, mutta autoja vapautuu sieltä aika paljon jos näin ei käy.

----------


## Nak

> Ehkä näinkin, toisaalta Keravan linjojen sopimus katkeaa ensi syksynä ja siellä on mm. 5 Ivecoa ja muitakin tuoreempia autoja. Toki Veolia voi kilpailun voittaa, mutta autoja vapautuu sieltä aika paljon jos näin ei käy.


Ivecoiden lisäksi Keravalta löytyy kahdeksan muuta autoa ja tarjouksen mukaan vanhin on -98. Tänä syksynä yksi -03 olisi pitänyt korvata yhdellä uudella, mutta onko tämä sitten järjestelty jotenkin muuten? Jos Ivecoita ei oteta huomioon, riittää nuo Keravalta vapautuvat vanhukset korvaamaan nuo yli-ikäiset. Ivecot jäävät vapaaksi uuteen mahdolliseen keravan sopimukseen tällöin.

----------


## hana

> Ivecoiden lisäksi Keravalta löytyy kahdeksan muuta autoa ja tarjouksen mukaan vanhin on -98. Tänä syksynä yksi -03 olisi pitänyt korvata yhdellä uudella, mutta onko tämä sitten järjestelty jotenkin muuten? Jos Ivecoita ei oteta huomioon, riittää nuo Keravalta vapautuvat vanhukset korvaamaan nuo yli-ikäiset. Ivecot jäävät vapaaksi uuteen mahdolliseen keravan sopimukseen tällöin.


VT 1207 on siirretty 633:lle.

----------


## aki

> VT 1207 on siirretty 633:lle.


Ihmettelinkin että missä tuo on kun 530:llä on näkynyt vain 1206. Tuon 1207:n tilalle tuli siis ilmeisesti teli-volvo 513?

----------


## hana

> Ihmettelinkin että missä tuo on kun 530:llä on näkynyt vain 1206. Tuon 1207:n tilalle tuli siis ilmeisesti teli-volvo 513?


Tälläinen vaihto tehtiin tosiaan syysliikenteen alusta.

----------


## Hasse

Veolia Ruotsista on tulossa Volvo telibusseja Göteborgista Vantaalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Veolia Ruotsista on tulossa Volvo telibusseja Göteborgista Vantaalle.


Tuleeko niitä enemmänkin kuin se yksi Keravan pakettiin?  :Shocked:

----------


## Karosa

> Veolia Ruotsista on tulossa Volvo telibusseja Göteborgista Vantaalle.


Tiedätkö mitään tarkkaa lukua montako on tulossa?




> Tuleeko niitä enemmänkin kuin se yksi Keravan pakettiin?


Pitäisihän niitä vara-autoja olla, varsinkin kun myös -98 autot täyttävät tänä vuonna.

----------


## aki

> Pitäisihän niitä vara-autoja olla, varsinkin kun myös -98 autot täyttävät tänä vuonna.


Eiköhän kaikilla -98:lla kuitenkin ajeta vielä reilu vuosi. Eli talviaikataulukauden 14/15 loppuun asti. Sopimuksethan tämän kai sallivat koska suurinta osaa linjoista ajetaan optioilla kehäradan valmistumiseen saakka.

----------


## Karosa

> Eiköhän kaikilla -98:lla kuitenkin ajeta vielä reilu vuosi.


Ei ainakaan koske Espoossa olevia autoja, mikäli lappuseen on uskomista.  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Ei ainakaan koske Espoossa olevia autoja, mikäli lappuseen on uskomista.


Mielenkiintoista, ainakin itselleni on tullut käsitys, että ainakin Vantaalla sarja 363-385 on vielä ajossa ainakin kesään 2015 asti. Luulin että koskee Espootakin, mutta en ole varma.

----------


## Hasse

> Tiedätkö mitään tarkkaa lukua montako on tulossa?
> 
> 
> 
> Pitäisihän niitä vara-autoja olla, varsinkin kun myös -98 autot täyttävät tänä vuonna.


Sen kuskin kanssa jonka kanssa puhuin kanssa niin sanoi ainakiin ettäs niitä olis tulossa useampi kappale.

----------


## Tenava

Ruotsista tulee nyt vain se yksi teli Keravan ajoon,Ei toistaiseksi ainakaan enempää tulossa.

----------


## Karosa

> Ruotsista tulee nyt vain se yksi teli Keravan ajoon


On tullut jo kuukausi sitten, seisoo Volvolla Kaivokselassa HSL-väreissä.

----------


## Nak

> Ei ainakaan koske Espoossa olevia autoja, mikäli lappuseen on uskomista.


Tänään näytti kelta-oranssi komistus Vt 379 olevan Klovin katsastusasemalla hakemassa tuoretta leimaa. Tuskin huvikseen katsastavat elokuussa täysi-ikäistä kampetta, ellei sillä vielä jatkettaisi ajoa?  :Redface:

----------


## Karosa

> Vt 379 olevan Klovin katsastusasemalla hakemassa tuoretta leimaa.


Niin, tai sitten se leimataan ja sillä ajetaan syksyyn asti jonka jälkeen sillä ajetaan JOS tarvitaan.

----------


## Tenava

Vt372 tänään saanut myös tuoreen leiman Eli ajoon jäävät

----------


## hana

> Vt372 tänään saanut myös tuoreen leiman Eli ajoon jäävät


Yleensä optiovuosina saa ajaa myös yli 16 vuotta vanhoilla busseilla ja nämä bussithan tulevat syksyllä siihen ikään. Eiköhän nuo Anderssonin Scalat tulleet lähinnä nyt poistuneitten 136-160 bussien tilalle.

----------


## Karosa

> Eiköhän nuo Anderssonin Scalat tulleet lähinnä


Ei, vaan 98-mallisten telien tilalle.

ja se mitä tulee noilla ajamiseen, yli-ikäisellä ajamisesta sakoitetaan joka lähdöstä, ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 100%, joka ei ole kannattavaa.

Lisäksi voin kertoa sen, että yli-ikäisillä ei tulla ajamaan ellei ole pakko ja se tarkoittaa silloin sitä ettei korvaavaa uudempaa kalustoa ole saatu tilalle, tässä kuitenkin on vielä kaksi kuukautta aikaa sellaista hankkia joten katsotaanhan nyt ensiksi se aika ja sitten vasta "tieteillään."

----------


## hana

> Ei, vaan 98-mallisten telien tilalle.
> 
> ja se mitä tulee noilla ajamiseen, yli-ikäisellä ajamisesta sakoitetaan joka lähdöstä, ja ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 100%, joka ei ole kannattavaa.
> 
> Lisäksi voin kertoa sen, että yli-ikäisillä ei tulla ajamaan ellei ole pakko ja se tarkoittaa silloin sitä ettei korvaavaa uudempaa kalustoa ole saatu tilalle, tässä kuitenkin on vielä kaksi kuukautta aikaa sellaista hankkia joten katsotaanhan nyt ensiksi se aika ja sitten vasta "tieteillään."


Jos ja kun optiossa on sovittu, että varsinaisen sopimuksen lopussa olleella kalustolla saa ajaa niin mitään sakkoa ei tule. Eri asia oli tänä keväänä kun Veolia ajoi busseilla 136-160, koska nyt oli varsinaisen sopimuskauden viimeinen vuosi ja silloin ei olisi saanut ajaa yli 16 vuotta vanhoilla autoilla. Veolia kuitenkin sopi näitten autojen osalta HSL:n kanssa tuon järjestelyn, että ruuhkassa voi ajaa pienemmällä korvauksella. No jos 98-telit uusitaan kokonaan, mitä busseja on tulossa? Nuo 6 Anderssonin autoa ei riitä kuin alkuun ja olihan tuo sarja 136-160 myöskin kovassa ajossa ja niittenkin tilalle pitäisi jotain keksiä.

----------


## Karosa

> No jos 98-telit uusitaan kokonaan, mitä busseja on tulossa?


Luepa uudelleen, taisin kuitenkin kirjoittaa että ne tulee niiden tilalle, eli selvennänkö vielä että ne tulee osan 98-telien tilalle.

Osa 98-vuoden autoista saatetaan hyvinkin jäättää ajoon, mutta ei tuossa kunnossa.

Aika näyttää, joten tälläiset spekuloinnit voi jättää sanomatta ellei varmasti tiedä jotain siitä mitä tapahtuu.

----------


## Nak

> Luepa uudelleen, taisin kuitenkin kirjoittaa että ne tulee niiden tilalle, eli selvennänkö vielä että ne tulee osan 98-telien tilalle.


Mielestäni puhut tässä kahta eri asiaa..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Karosa

> Mielestäni puhut tässä kahta eri asiaa..


Tarkennatko, niin korjaan epäselvyyden?

----------


## hana

Niin ja toki sitten Keravan linjoilta aikanaan vapautuu busseja ajoon.

----------


## Nak

> Tarkennatko, niin korjaan epäselvyyden?


Ensin puhuit niiden tulevan niiden tilalle ja sitten ne tulevatkin vain osan niistä tilalle  :Very Happy:  

Mutta selväähän on se, että jos nyt käytettyjä telejä ei ole tulossa enempää (kuten Tenava kirjoitti), kuin se 7kpl mitkä on jo hankittu, jää 98 Carruksista ainakin viisi ajoon. Niillähän voidaan ajella lyhyitä ruuhkapätkiä.

Kesällä noita ei varmaan juurikaan näy ajossa, kun liikenne vähenee radikaalisti ja jos nuo 7 "uutta" olisi tarkoitus vielä ottaa ajoon kesän aikana.

----------


## Karosa

> Niin ja toki sitten Keravan linjoilta aikanaan vapautuu busseja ajoon.


Jos tämän suunnittelee huolella niin vuodenvaihteen jälkeen korvaavien autojen tilanne on seuraava,

Espooseen tulee kaksi sähköbussia nyt kesän aikana ja se vapauttaa kaksi linja-autoa muuhun käyttöön.
Anderssonilta tulleet Scalat korvaa kuusi linja-autoa.
Vuodenvaihteessa jää 10 autoa yli, joista yksi on Ambassador. Sen voi laittaa vaikkapa takaisin v51:lle josta vapautuu yksi auto muuhun käyttöön.

Autoja käytettävissä vuodenvaihteen jälkeen: 18, korvattavia on 29 eli jotain ratkaisuja täytyy tehdä, joka voi olla osan yli-ikäisistä ajattaminen linjalla.

----------


## Tenava

Ne "uudet " 7 autoa tulee heti muutostöiden ja remonttien/maalauksien jälkeen ajoon 3 espooseen 3+1 vantaalle scalat on 735-740 ja säfle on 741 kylkinumeroiltaan mutta töitä niissä vielä riittää.

----------


## aki

Jos Veolia jotain kalustoa aikoo Länärin linjoilla vaihtaa uudempaan niin saisivat mieluummin korvata teli-ikarusten rouskut jollain muilla. 98-telit pesee ne mielestäni mennen tullen.

Tuleekohan ne Anderssonin teli-scalat korvaamaan Vantaalla suoraan autoja 136-160 vai laitetaankohan niitä esim. 98-pätkien tilalle jotka voisivat siirtyä enemmän vara-autoiksi?

----------


## Karosa

> korvaamaan Vantaalla suoraan autoja 136-160


Ne kuusi kappaletta entisiä Anderssonin Scaloja tulee vieläkin kuuden 98-telin tilalle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## hana

Joka tapauksessa noilla -98 vuoden busseilla saa ajaa myös ensi vuonna vaikka ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, koska niin se on optiossa sovittu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joka tapauksessa noilla -98 vuoden busseilla saa ajaa myös ensi vuonna vaikka ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella, koska niin se on optiossa sovittu.


Eikös ne Veolian 98-malliset täytä 16 vuotta jo ennen optioiden alkua elokuun puolivälissä?

----------


## Nak

> Eikös ne Veolian 98-malliset täytä 16 vuotta jo ennen optioiden alkua elokuun puolivälissä?


379 = 3.8.98. Joten ainakin se on viikon yli-ikäinen sopimuksen päättyessä 10.8. 

Pikaisesti vilkaisin paikallisliikennesivuilta, että tällä hetkellä 98-telejä on tarjottu optiolle jatkaviin sopimuksiin vain se 5kpl.
1x132
2x143,145
2x147,150

Lisäksi 2 lyhyttä on tarjottu linjoille v55-57

----------


## hana

> Eikös ne Veolian 98-malliset täytä 16 vuotta jo ennen optioiden alkua elokuun puolivälissä?


Tosiaan elokuun alussa ne on rekisteröity eli ovat tosiaan noin viikon verran yli-ikäisiä optiovuoden alettua. On oikeastaan hyvä että nämä bussit poistuvat, koska esim. Espoossa optio on ainakin kaksi vuotta ja aika loppuja ainakin osa näistä busseista on.

----------


## hana

Mitä busseja Veolialla on ollut Espoon linjalla 13? Eikös sen liikennöinti lopu kesän jälkeen eli eikös sieltäkin vapaudu sitten pari bussia.

----------


## Karosa

> Mitä busseja Veolialla on ollut Espoon linjalla 13?


Ainakin auto 480 ja auto sarjasta 573-575 on esiintynyt talvikaudella samanaikaisesti useasti siellä.

----------


## hana

> Eikös ne Veolian 98-malliset täytä 16 vuotta jo ennen optioiden alkua elokuun puolivälissä?


Asiasta on käsittääkseni sovittu niin, että vaikka nämä autot täyttävät 16 vuotta ennen optioitten alkua niillä saa ajaa tämän vuoden loppuun asti. Tosiaan tästä sarjasta telejä on laskujeni mukaan ajossa 12 kpl ja kun Anderssonilta tuli 6 bussia niin ilmeisesti loppuvuoden aikana on lisähankintoja tiedossa. Kaksiakselisia ei tarvitse hankkia, koska niitä vapautuu Keravan linjoilta ja niitä on muutenkin tarpeeksi kun sähköbussejakin on tullut lisää.

----------

